# Why so many hyperlinks?



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Why are so many words in everyone's posts being linked to video advertising? It's really aggravating.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It isn't happening here.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It sounds like you have some malware infecting your browser. Get an anti-malware program like malwarebytes and install it and run it. There are several other good ones too such as Ad-aware, Avast, AVG, Panda... all have free versions.

Make sure you download the latest definition database. It should clear up your problem. If it doesn't, you can try one of the others. Each one has its weak spots -- no program will find every bit of malware -- but one of them should eradicate those pesky ad links.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

What he said. i don´t get anything but forum when I go to the forum. something has got to be wrong on your end.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Mexicodrifter said:


> What he said. i don´t get anything but forum when I go to the forum. something has got to be wrong on your end.


Very strange. I haven't done anything, but all the posts that had hyperlinks yesterday are clear today. My antivirus protection must have kicked in.

As Rosanne Rosannadana used to say: "Never mind".


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

HolyMole said:


> Very strange. I haven't done anything, but all the posts that had hyperlinks yesterday are clear today. My antivirus protection must have kicked in.
> 
> As Rosanne Rosannadana used to say: "Never mind".


I'll bet the malware slipped through in real time and infected the browser but your anti-virus found it later during a regular scan and wiped it out. Or maybe it was a brand new piece of malware and when your anti-virus auto-downloaded the latest virus definitions it recognized it and removed it. In any case, I'm glad to hear it's gone.


----------

